# Regarding 'Music expresses nothing / Writing music is 75% an intellectual activity.'



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

In reference to this interesting (and nicely meandering) thread here, started by PetrB.

I don't believe my opinion would be on-topic for the thread and so I'm posting it here.

I like being paid to take photos and over the years those financial rewards have been relatively great. But I also like to _take photos_. I can enjoy doing so without being paid, without or receiving favourable feedback from my professional colleagues, or even receiving a pat on the back from the Internet in the form of 'Likes' via Facebook/wherever. This is because I believe that as with most of life, the journey is most important.

I can look at a face and an emotion and the light etc and allow those elements to fall where they will, and then observe and capture the results. Or I can manipulate them to some extent until I end up with a coherent image. But in both cases all I'm doing is resolving something - an exercise in my years of experience, technical ability, and taste.

So what am I saying? I'm not sure...but I do know that no matter the reason you set out on a journey that the travelling (and if you spend those hours in intellectual pursuit or simply by looking out the window and dreaming) is at least as important and has as much value as your arrival.


----------

